# Whats wrong with spending $15,000 on a used Prius?



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

If you drive enough and you make a bunch of money on top of that how are you losing money I'm confused? There's no $3,000 dollar cars either the cheapest I've seen priuses for on car apps are like 6k and they have like 150k miles on them and are in the mid 2000s and the major are around 10k with 100k miles for newer than 2010. The car was prob like 20 something new I'm trying to figure out why people say its a bad idea.


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

I bought a 2012 for 14k with 69k miles still under certified warranty with Toyota. I got my payments down cheap and I drive for Uber and Lyft full time in Atlanta. My profit is a turnover from my last vehicle. And the maintenance on the Prius is cheap. A Prius pays for itself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I mean, if you like the Prius and intend to drive Uber for the long foreseeable future why not..

Some people can't afford multiple cars, if I can only have one I want to drive what I want to drive not buy a car specifically for Uber.

... but that's me...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I mean, if you like the Prius and intend to drive Uber for the long foreseeable future why not..
> 
> Some people can't afford multiple cars, if I can only have one I want to drive what I want to drive not buy a car specifically for Uber.
> 
> ... but that's me...


Couldn't agree more , when I was working Uber like 50 hours a week and putting around 4k a month on my car I tried to force myself to buy a hybrid but after test driving a half a dozen different ones and absolutely hating how they drove I bought a 2015 Passat with a 4cyl turbo engine that got close to 40 miles per gallon on regular and was massive for pax . Sure I could have saved a few bucks in gas on a prius or other hybrid but the extra gallon of gas I used every few days didn't really justify being miserable for 50 hours a week . Remember you have to spend time in this vehicle get something you enjoy driving and is comfortable . With apps like Turo out now it's so smart to rent a car you're considering for a couple days and see if you can actually live with it or see if a dealer will let you do a 24 hour test drive . A lot of cars seem great on a 10 minute test drive but they you start to spend a lot of time in them

Perfect example I had a lyft rental it was a 2016 Hyundai Elantra first day I enjoyed the car but after about 3 days I wanted to drive it off the side of a mountain and set it on fire . Worst car I've ever driven in my entire life I was miserable every minute in that car and I noticed I didn't get as much tips and my ass and lower back started to be sore . God just thinking about that car makes me angry not to mention for a slow POS it got crappy gas mileage think 25-28mpg in a POS eco car


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Couldn't agree more , when I was working Uber like 50 hours a week and putting around 4k a month on my car I tried to force myself to buy a hybrid but after test driving a half a dozen different ones and absolutely hating how they drove I bought a 2015 Passat with a 4cyl turbo engine that got close to 40 miles per gallon on regular and was massive for pax . Sure I could have saved a few bucks in gas on a prius or other hybrid but the extra gallon of gas I used every few days didn't really justify being miserable for 50 hours a week . Remember you have to spend time in this vehicle get something you enjoy driving and is comfortable . With apps like Turo out now it's so smart to rent a car you're considering for a couple days and see if you can actually live with it or see if a dealer will let you do a 24 hour test drive . A lot of cars seem great on a 10 minute test drive but they you start to spend a lot of time in them
> 
> Perfect example I had a lyft rental it was a 2016 Hyundai Elantra first day I enjoyed the car but after about 3 days I wanted to drive it off the side of a mountain and set it on fire . Worst car I've ever driven in my entire life I was miserable every minute in that car and I noticed I didn't get as much tips and my ass and lower back started to be sore . God just thinking about that car makes me angry not to mention for a slow POS it got crappy gas mileage think 25-28mpg in a POS eco car


I got a 2016 Jeep Cherokee Limited Edition as a rental while my rear bumper was being replaced from a rear ender.... terrible car and I barely survived the 24 hours I had to drive it. I'd forgotten how miserable it is to not drive a Cadillac CTS. I love this car and have no regrets buying it nor using it for part time Ubering.

As miserable as Ubering can be some days, I'd hate to imagine being that miserable in a car I hated or was uncomfortable in. At least with the CTS, I have fun driving!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

For $15,180 you can buy a new Ford Focus with the upgrade package 6 speed auto trans with fog lights power everything and get 38mpg. I average 33mpg city and freeway driving.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I got a 2016 Jeep Cherokee Limited Edition as a rental while my rear bumper was being replaced from a rear ender.... terrible car and I barely survived the 24 hours I had to drive it. I'd forgotten how miserable it is to not drive a Cadillac CTS. I love this car and have no regrets buying it nor using it for part time Ubering.
> 
> As miserable as Ubering can be some days, I'd hate to imagine being that miserable in a car I hated or was uncomfortable in. At least with the CTS, I have fun driving!


Exactly


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

uberguyla said:


> If you drive enough and you make a bunch of money on top of that how are you losing money I'm confused? There's no $3,000 dollar cars either the cheapest I've seen priuses for on car apps are like 6k and they have like 150k miles on them and are in the mid 2000s and the major are around 10k with 100k miles for newer than 2010. The car was prob like 20 something new I'm trying to figure out why people say its a bad idea.


There are plenty of good uses cars to be had for under 5k. You don't have to have a Prius. There are plenty of vehicles that average mid 30's mpg and the initial purchase price will be way less than a Prius. Something like a carolla might not be the most comfortable but it keeps your operating expenses low and that's the key in this gig.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

geauxfish said:


> There are plenty of good uses cars to be had for under 5k. You don't have to have a Prius. There are plenty of vehicles that average mid 30's mpg and the initial purchase price will be way less than a Prius. Something like a carolla might not be the most comfortable but it keeps your operating expenses low and that's the key in this gig.


mileage depends on what your driving conditions are for the same car and model can vary a lot from florida / california up to the north and around the year when is too cold or to hot


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Buy what you want but you are a fool if you need a loan on a depreciating asset. If you don't have the coin you are either <18 yrs old or not responsible enough to go into debt.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

pacifico said:


> mileage depends on what your driving conditions are for the same car and model can vary a lot from florida / california up to the north and around the year when is too cold or to hot


Yes it can vary, but say you buy a used Prius for 15k and drive it for 100k miles, and said Prius averages 50 mpg with average $3/gal gas has the total cost of ownership not counting maintenance will be around 21k. Now take 5k for a used Toyota carolla at 100k miles and average 35mpg and $3/ gal gas, you're looking at around $13,500. You would have to drive that Prius 300k miles before recouping the difference of initial purchase price with the benefit of the 15 mpg difference.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cuz you can get a beater Tahoe and have ALL the vehicle classes at that price point


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Mole said:


> For $15,180 you can buy a new Ford Focus with the upgrade package 6 speed auto trans with fog lights power everything and get 38mpg. I average 33mpg city and freeway driving.


AND HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO ROOM IN THE BACK SEAT FOR YOUR ADULT PASSENGERS TO SIT.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I own a Corolla an a Prius. The First one is a great reliable car, but the Prius is way better. I Uber with a 2015 and got mothing but compliments from riders. Rides smooth and the maintenance is minimum. I save around $200 in gas every month.
Priuses, are the #1 Choice of cab drivers aroimd the world. Go for it!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Jack Marrero said:


> I own a Corolla an a Prius. The First one is a great reliable car, but the Prius is way better. I Uber with a 2015 and got mothing but compliments from riders. Rides smooth and the maintenance is minimum. I save around $200 in gas every month.
> Priuses, are the #1 Choice of cab drivers aroimd the world. Go for it!


You're saying you save $200 a month in gas over driving your Corolla ??? do you drive 10k miles a month because that's the only way you're saving close to $200 a month over a small eco 4cyl non hybrid car


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> You're saying you save $200 a month in gas over driving your Corolla ??? do you drive 10k miles a month because that's the only way you're saving close to $200 a month over a small eco 4cyl non hybrid car


Lol, because math!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, because math!


It's hard for some lol


----------



## SilverTaurus (Jun 30, 2017)

uberguyla said:


> If you drive enough and you make a bunch of money on top of that how are you losing money I'm confused? There's no $3,000 dollar cars either the cheapest I've seen priuses for on car apps are like 6k and they have like 150k miles on them and are in the mid 2000s and the major are around 10k with 100k miles for newer than 2010. The car was prob like 20 something new I'm trying to figure out why people say its a bad idea.


Main reason is because you will just piss off the first six foot six 300 lb offensive lineman for TCU that books your car.....just sayin


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I once saw 3 large men each weighing about 300 pounds get into a Uber Prius at the Gaylord. Talk about tight ends.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Once a week or so i got cancellation, whenever see the destination its 30+ miles. Guess what I'm driving?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I mean, if you like the Prius and intend to drive Uber for the long foreseeable future why not..
> ..


uber might not be around for that much longer to make it worthwhile.

and even if they are, rates paid can fluctuate as well as business and other competition


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> AND HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO ROOM IN THE BACK SEAT FOR YOUR ADULT PASSENGERS TO SIT.


Plenty of room more then a prius. I fit 4 people no problem all the time unless they are overweight. if 3 sit in the back and no one is up front the front seats go forward and mine is more up front anyways. I have no issues what so ever.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Plus, the Focus has a nice sized trunk for sleeping in.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Mole said:


> Plenty of room more then a prius. I fit 4 people no problem all the time unless they are overweight. if 3 sit in the back and no one is up front the front seats go forward and mine is more up front anyways. I have no issues what so ever.


You must never have sat in the back of a Ford Focus.

Please do us all a favor and put 3 normal size adult passengers in your Focus (One up front and 2 in the back) and take some pictures showing all of us how much leg room those passengers have.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You must never have sat in the back of a Ford Focus.
> 
> Please do us all a favor and put 3 normal size adult passengers in your Focus (One up front and 2 in the back) and take some pictures showing all of us how much leg room those passengers have.


I sit in the back of my 2016 Ford Focus when my daughter drives me around no problem at all I'm 5"11 210lbs. I know it it not the biggest car with the most leg room but it does the job just fine. Now if your overweight or a above average size person then yes it can be tight but no tighter then a Prius.



Trafficat said:


> Plus, the Focus has a nice sized trunk for sleeping in.


I have never slept in my car but good to know. It does have a good size trunk for the size of the car.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Well here's the back seat on a 4 door Ford Focus. A normal adult can not even put their feet on the floor. They would need to keep them on the seat in order to fit in this compact car. The Toyota Prius has a whole lot more backseat legroom and can fit 2-3 adults and allow them to place their feet on the floor.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

IMO compact and subcompact cars should not be allowed on the Uber platform. You get into embarassing situations where you have to pickup large adults or tall adults and there is not enough room in your car. Plus you need room to stretch in the vehicle. Do you want people rubbing up against you while you are driving?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Focus has 34 inches rear legroom and the prius has 36 inches of rear leg room. 

34 inches is plenty for people up to 6ft 2 after that it's gonna be a squeeze but that's their problem. If u want space order an xl


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> IMO compact and subcompact cars should not be allowed on the Uber platform. You get into embarassing situations where you have to pickup large adults or tall adults and there is not enough room in your car. Plus you need room to stretch in the vehicle. Do you want people rubbing up against you while you are driving?


Solution: Riders should submit their height when they register for Uber and Uber should not pair them with small cars!


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Solution: Riders should submit their height when they register for Uber and Uber should not pair them with small cars!


Riders would then lie about their height so they get roomier cars.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

some times when the riders see your car they just cancel


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Riders would then lie about their height so they get roomier cars.


That's okay if they are willing to have longer ETAs. I'm 5'7" though and personally I don't care about getting a roomy car. I've never been in a car that seemed too cramped.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> That's okay if they are willing to have longer ETAs. I'm 5'7" though and personally I don't care about getting a roomy car. I've never been in a car that seemed too cramped.


Only way I'd ever cancel on a car for a roomier car is if something like a Chevy Spark came up or if I was going on a longer ride or to the airport (30min away) with my wife and luggage because she packs crazy heavy


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

I friking love my Prius and not just for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## owndriver (Jul 6, 2017)

Investing in new car for Uber (especially in Prius) is a good idea!


----------

